# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Marche da bollo su libro Giornale

## PIERO5625

Vorrei tanto sapere con esattezza quale deve essere l'importo delle
marche da bollo da incollare sul libro giornale.
Poi se occorre metterne due?
Ed inoltre se vanno messe anche sul libro inventari.
Grazie :Confused: Piero5625

----------


## danilo sciuto

L'importo della marca è oggi di euro 14,62. 
Vanno messe due marche se l'impresa non è soggetta alla tassa sulla vidimazione annuale (quella che scade a marzo di ogni anno). 
ciao   

> Vorrei tanto sapere con esattezza quale deve essere l'importo delle
> marche da bollo da incollare sul libro giornale.
> Poi se occorre metterne due?
> Ed inoltre se vanno messe anche sul libro inventari.
> GraziePiero5625

----------


## PIERO5625

> L'importo della marca è oggi di euro 14,62. 
> Vanno messe due marche se l'impresa non è soggetta alla tassa sulla vidimazione annuale (quella che scade a marzo di ogni anno). 
> ciao

  La ringrazio per la rapida risposta, ma vorrei sapere se bisogna metterle anche sul libro inventari.Attendo risposta grazie.Piero5625

----------


## danilo sciuto

Sì, anche sul libro inventari. 
saluti   

> La ringrazio per la rapida risposta, ma vorrei sapere se bisogna metterle anche sul libro inventari.Attendo risposta grazie.Piero5625

----------


## PIERO5625

> Sì, anche sul libro inventari. 
> saluti

  Sono sempre Piero5625 per il Sig.Danilo Sciuto ; 
mi puo' dire se le marche vanno poste ogni 100 pag. e quindi se il libro giornale ha meno di 60 pag.per l'anno successivo posso utilizzare le rimanenti 40?
Grazie mi e' molto utile con i suoi consigli.

----------


## bea69

certamente, puoi utilizzare le rimanenti 40 pagine senza applicare una nuova marca da bollo

----------


## nico317

di questo argomento già avete risposto.
Mi è però sorto un altro dubbio :
La prima marca da 14,62 va posta prima dell'utilizzo , poi conto 100 pagine ed appongo la 2^ e così di seguito  -->  ok, ma vi chiedo :
il mio programma stampa su foglio A4  che viene tutto occupato dalle registrazioni , posso mettere le marche sul retro del foglio ?
Lo so che può essere banale , ma è motivo di diverbio in ufficio.
Grazie mille.
Nico

----------


## ConsulTM

Mi aggancio anche io a questa discussione per chiedere un chiarimento su un aspetto particolare: con le nuove marche da bollo attualmente disponibili, riportanti la data di emissione, può capitare che l'acquisto e quindi l'apposizione tardiva sui libri contabili sia per cosi dire "tradita" dalla presenza appunto di questa data. Quali sono le eventuali sanzioni in caso di controllo?

----------


## jam

> Mi aggancio anche io a questa discussione per chiedere un chiarimento su un aspetto particolare: con le nuove marche da bollo attualmente disponibili, riportanti la data di emissione, può capitare che l'acquisto e quindi l'apposizione tardiva sui libri contabili sia per cosi dire "tradita" dalla presenza appunto di questa data. Quali sono le eventuali sanzioni in caso di controllo?

  forse ti puo essere utile ciao http://forum.commercialistatelematic...ighlight=bollo

----------


## denigiu

Sono un nuovo utente del servizio, anche se da tempo leggo il forum in quanto lo reputo ottimamente frequentato.
Vorrei chiedervi il numero delle marche da apporre sul libro giornale, e sul libro degli inventari. A me risulta che il numero di marche sia :
2 da 14,62 sul libro giornale;
2 da 14,62 sul libro degli inventari.

----------


## Lorena2546

> Sono un nuovo utente del servizio, anche se da tempo leggo il forum in quanto lo reputo ottimamente frequentato.
> Vorrei chiedervi il numero delle marche da apporre sul libro giornale, e sul libro degli inventari. A me risulta che il numero di marche sia :
> 2 da 14,62 sul libro giornale;
> 2 da 14,62 sul libro degli inventari.

  come riportato sopra ..... vanno apposte 2 marche da bollo sulla prima di ogni cento pagine se l'impresa  &#232; soggetta alla tassa sulla vidimazione annuale (quella che scade a marzo di ogni anno) va apporta una sola marca da bollo da € 14.62 ( come scritto da Danilo).
ciao ciao

----------


## swami

> di questo argomento già avete risposto.
> Mi è però sorto un altro dubbio :
> La prima marca da 14,62 va posta prima dell'utilizzo , poi conto 100 pagine ed appongo la 2^ e così di seguito  -->  ok, ma vi chiedo :
> il mio programma stampa su foglio A4  che viene tutto occupato dalle registrazioni , posso mettere le marche sul retro del foglio ?
> Lo so che può essere banale , ma è motivo di diverbio in ufficio.
> Grazie mille.
> Nico

  sulla marca da bollo attacata al retro del foglio nn mi sono ancora lanciata  :Big Grin:  però ho usato spesso appiccicarla nell'angolo più libero dove nn coprisse scritte, e ripiegarne una parte sul retro ... del resto se mi fanno dei lenzuolini al posto della marca da bollo da qualche parte dovrò pure attaccarla! e che caspita! ... xò l'ho sempre messa a vista sul fronte del foglio  :Wink:

----------


## Balance

> il mio programma stampa su foglio A4  che viene tutto occupato dalle registrazioni , posso mettere le marche sul retro del foglio ?
> Lo so che può essere banale , ma è motivo di diverbio in ufficio.
> Grazie mille.
> Nico

  Pensavo fosse del tutto opzionale apporre la marca da bollo davanti o dietro al foglio; d'altronde se, come accade spessissimo, non c'è spazio sul fronte del foglio che senso ha apporre la marca davanti coprendo parte delle scritte?
Io l'ho sempre messa dietro, dite che potrebbe essere un errore?

----------


## cinque

anch'io le ho messe sul retro, alla fine coprire le scritte mi sembrava peggio che attaccarla sul retro... 
ma se una cooperativa non ha l'obbligo di pagare la tassa di concessione governativa, le marche da bollo che devo applicare sono cmq da 14,62, visto che normalmente seguono le disposizioni relative alle srl, o ne devo mettere due?
come siamo complicati.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
grazie
silvia

----------


## denigiu

Scusate se ritorno sull'argomento, ma se lu libro degli inventari devo apporre 1 o 2 marche??????

----------


## danilo sciuto

E' stata già data risposta. Addirittura su questo stessa "discussione".   

> Scusate se ritorno sull'argomento, ma se lu libro degli inventari devo apporre 1 o 2 marche??????

----------


## swami

> Scusate se ritorno sull'argomento, ma se lu libro degli inventari devo apporre 1 o 2 marche??????

  lo stesso numero che metti sul giornale!
1 se paghi la concessione governativa 2 se nn la paghi ...

----------


## denigiu

Grazie, siete stati rapidissimi e velocissimi :Big Grin:

----------


## Atsit

Scusate, se su un libro contabile(giornale, inventari o libri sociali)scrivo sia davanti che dietro, è semprer un'unica pagina?
Faccio questa domanda per sapere come arrivare a 100 pagine per applicare una  marca da bollo.
E alla 101 è su questa pagina che devo applicare l'altra marca da bollo?
Saluti

----------


## swami

> Scusate, se su un libro contabile(giornale, inventari o libri sociali)scrivo sia davanti che dietro, è semprer un'unica pagina?
> Faccio questa domanda per sapere come arrivare a 100 pagine per applicare una  marca da bollo.
> E alla 101 è su questa pagina che devo applicare l'altra marca da bollo?
> Saluti

  le pagine vengono considerate "facciate" x cui avrò un lato scritto ed uno annullato, le MB si appngono sempre sulla pagina numero 1 ... quindi 1,101,201,301 ecc  :Wink:

----------


## chiarimenti

> le pagine vengono considerate "facciate" x cui avrò un lato scritto ed uno annullato, le MB si appngono sempre sulla pagina numero 1 ... quindi 1,101,201,301 ecc

  Io ho sempre stampato solo su una facciata del foglio e ho sempre considerato la numerazione delle pagine comprensiva delle 2 facciate per cui 100 pagine = 200 facciate.
Nel caso in cui si utilizzino invece le pagine fronte retro ritengo si debbano numerare le pagine su ciascuna facciata per cui pag.1 = facciata 1 - pag.2 = facciata 2.  :Wink:

----------


## Atsit

Scusate, ma se scrivo solo davanti è una pagina, se scrivo anche dietro sono due pagine, giusto?
Sarà banale, ma esistono discussioni in questo senso!

----------


## nico317

> Scusate, ma se scrivo solo davanti &#232; una pagina, se scrivo anche dietro sono due pagine, giusto?
> Sar&#224; banale, ma esistono discussioni in questo senso!

  le pagine sono le facciate che si scrivono, pertanto io direi che si deve mettere la marca da 14,62 ogni 100 facciate !
Ma scusa perch&#232; poi scrivi anche sul retro?! Non ho mai visto programmi che scrivono sul fronte e retro.
Non sar&#224; perch&#232; vuoi risparmiare carta?!

----------


## Atsit

Ma cosa hai capito?!
Dicevo nel caso di un registro e non fogli A4.

----------


## 1claire

io le marche da bollo le applico sull'ultima pagina...in genere quando ne stampo 100...su 99 stampo i vari movimenti e sulla centesima mi scrive la frasetta: questo libro giornale composto da tot pagine numerate da 1 a 100 e via dicendo. E li le applico. C'è tutto il posto che si vuole!
( a parte che in genere, faccio pagare o l'F23, o l'F24 a marzo e le porto a vidimare dal notaio), ma quando capita di applicare le marche da bollo faccio così!

----------


## Contabile

> Ma scusa perché poi scrivi anche sul retro?! Non ho mai visto programmi che scrivono sul fronte e retro.
> Non sarà perché vuoi risparmiare carta?!

  I software di contabilità di nuova generazione permettono di stampare il libro giornale, inventari etc etc in formato PDF. 
Pertanto stampi il tuo libro in tale formato e poi lo riporti sulle pagine in fronte retro preventivamente predisposte. 
Stampi prima le pagine dispari o poi le pari avendo cura di girare i fogli correttamente.  
E fai (anche) economia di carta  :Big Grin:   :Smile:

----------


## nico317

> Ma cosa hai capito?!
> Dicevo nel caso di un registro e non fogli A4.

  excuse me, non avevo capito che scrivevi a mano ! :Frown: 
Non t'arrabbiare! Pardon

----------


## nico317

> I software di contabilità di nuova generazione permettono di stampare il libro giornale, inventari etc etc in formato PDF. 
> Pertanto stampi il tuo libro in tale formato e poi lo riporti sulle pagine in fronte retro preventivamente predisposte. 
> Stampi prima le pagine dispari o poi le pari avendo cura di girare i fogli correttamente.  
> E fai (anche) economia di carta

  Preferisco la vecchia generazione ! :Smile:

----------


## Niccolò

> io le marche da bollo le applico sull'ultima pagina...in genere quando ne stampo 100...su 99 stampo i vari movimenti e sulla centesima mi scrive la frasetta: questo libro giornale composto da tot pagine numerate da 1 a 100 e via dicendo. E li le applico. C'è tutto il posto che si vuole!
> ( a parte che in genere, faccio pagare o l'F23, o l'F24 a marzo e le porto a vidimare dal notaio), ma quando capita di applicare le marche da bollo faccio così!

  
Per i libri vidimati è corretto, ma per quelli dove occorre solo porre le marche da bollo, le stesse vanno applicate sulla prima pagina, la 101esima, 201esima.... Anche perchè "marcando" la 100esima, se arrivi solo a pagina 80 ti ritrovi il libro senza marca!

----------


## pierluiginapoletano

Ciao a tutti, questo è il mio primo post...ad ogni modo...io stampo finalmente i libri contabili con la stampante laser in A4, e applico la marca da bollo sul retro dell'ultima pagina; stampando i libri giornali in A4 e provvedendo contestualmente sia alla stampa dell'intestazione che del libro giornale mi ritrovo ad avere dei libri con meno di 100 pagine, sicchè applico la marca da bollo da 14,62 anche su solo 15 pagine.
Accetto consigli sul modus operandi e vi prego di essere abbastanza indulgenti con me!!  
Ciao e grazie  http://www.euroarredi2000.it

----------


## Niccolò

> Ciao a tutti, questo è il mio primo post...ad ogni modo...io stampo finalmente i libri contabili con la stampante laser in A4, e applico la marca da bollo sul retro dell'ultima pagina; stampando i libri giornali in A4 e provvedendo contestualmente sia alla stampa dell'intestazione che del libro giornale mi ritrovo ad avere dei libri con meno di 100 pagine, sicchè applico la marca da bollo da 14,62 anche su solo 15 pagine.
> Accetto consigli sul modus operandi e vi prego di essere abbastanza indulgenti con me!!  
> Ciao e grazie  http://www.euroarredi2000.it

   
Io stampo il primo libro giornale, metto la marca su pagina 1 che mi copre fino alla centesima, alla 101 ne metto un altro per arrivare a 200 e così via. Così usi una marca ogni 100 pagine.

----------


## swami

> sicchè applico la marca da bollo da 14,62 anche su solo 15 pagine.
> Accetto consigli sul modus operandi e vi prego di essere abbastanza indulgenti con me!!

  
diciamo ke ogni anno di pagine ne stampi 25 invece di 15 ... metti una marca ogni 5 anni  :Wink:  in pratica devi mettere una marca ogni 100 pagine sommando anke anni diversi ... nell'esempio d prima avrai la prima marca sulla pag 1/2007 e la prox sulla pag 1/2011  ... io per far prima conto le pag con excel ma sono malata  :Big Grin:

----------


## pierluiginapoletano

Grazie mile per le risposte, siete stati velocissimi...  :Smile:

----------


## Lorena2546

> diciamo ke ogni anno di pagine ne stampi 25 invece di 15 ... metti una marca ogni 5 anni  in pratica devi mettere una marca ogni 100 pagine sommando anke anni diversi ... nell'esempio d prima avrai la prima marca sulla pag 1/2007 e la prox sulla pag 1/2011  ... io per far prima conto le pag con excel ma sono malata

  Non sei poi cos&#236; malata .... io faccio lo stesso :-) 
buona giornata a tutti

----------


## francy

Mi aggancio anche io a questa discussione per chiedere un chiarimento su un dubbio che mi stà assilando da mesi! Ho vidimato nel mese di luglio, il registro dei verbali d'assemblee e inventari e ho pagato i . 309,00, e ho pagato i diritti di segretaria di .30,00 per ogni libro sociale. Sul libro giornale, che è composto da 200 pagine, devo applicare 2 marche da bollo, o sconto la tassa pagata dei 309,00 euro?? Se devo applicare le marche da bollo, devo comprarle entro il 31/12/2007, dato che la società ha aperto a metà luglio?? Grazie in anticipo!!!

----------


## danilo sciuto

I 309 euro sostituiscono la vidimazione, non l'applicazione della marca da bollo, che resta dunque dovuta, anche se solo sui libri civlisticamente previsti. 
Suggerisco di comprare prima possibile le marche, onde evitare che ci si dimentichi. 
ciao   

> Mi aggancio anche io a questa discussione per chiedere un chiarimento su un dubbio che mi stà assilando da mesi! Ho vidimato nel mese di luglio, il registro dei verbali d'assemblee e inventari e ho pagato i . 309,00, e ho pagato i diritti di segretaria di .30,00 per ogni libro sociale. Sul libro giornale, che è composto da 200 pagine, devo applicare 2 marche da bollo, o sconto la tassa pagata dei 309,00 euro?? Se devo applicare le marche da bollo, devo comprarle entro il 31/12/2007, dato che la società ha aperto a metà luglio?? Grazie in anticipo!!!

----------


## 1claire

i 309.87 sono per le concessioni governative....non li puoi scalare...
se non vuoi apporre marche da bollo o farli vidimare a marzo avresti dovuto pagare l'F23 di importo : 14.62 x ogni 100 pagine con codice tributo 458T

----------


## Niccolò

> Mi aggancio anche io a questa discussione per chiedere un chiarimento su un dubbio che mi stà assilando da mesi! Ho vidimato nel mese di luglio, il registro dei verbali d'assemblee e inventari e ho pagato i . 309,00, e ho pagato i diritti di segretaria di .30,00 per ogni libro sociale. Sul libro giornale, che è composto da 200 pagine, devo applicare 2 marche da bollo, o sconto la tassa pagata dei 309,00 euro?? Se devo applicare le marche da bollo, devo comprarle entro il 31/12/2007, dato che la società ha aperto a metà luglio?? Grazie in anticipo!!!

  
I 309,00 sono una tassa annua, chi non è tenuto a pagarla (es: snc) quando vidima un libro deve pagare sia i 30 di diritti che una concessione governativa di circa 60-70.
Per il libro giornale chi è esente da tassa di vidimazione deve applicare il doppio dei bolli rispetto a chi la paga (es: nel tuo caso 4 invece di 2).

----------


## francy

Scusa Niccolò, ma perchè 4 marche da bollo?? Io sapevo 2! :Confused:

----------


## Niccolò

> Scusa Niccolò, ma perchè 4 marche da bollo?? Io sapevo 2!

  
Io so che chi non è soggetto a tassa di vidimazione deve porre una doppia marca sui libri, anche in cciaa per la vidimazione te ne chiedono il doppio. Almeno a me ne hanno sempre chiesti 2 ogni 100 pagine, mentre per le srl 1 ogni 100. Spero di non esser stato l'unico a pagare il doppio  :EEK!:

----------


## francy

Grazie per la risposta, Niccolò, ma la mia è una srl, quindi una ogni 100 pagg.? Ciaooooo!! :Confused:

----------


## Niccolò

> Grazie per la risposta, Niccolò, ma la mia è una srl, quindi una ogni 100 pagg.? Ciaooooo!!

  
Sì, certo.
Ciao, buon lavoro  :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

> Mi aggancio anche io a questa discussione per chiedere un chiarimento su un dubbio che mi st&#224; assillando da mesi! Ho vidimato nel mese di luglio, il registro dei verbali d'assemblee e inventari e ho pagato i €. 309,00, e ho pagato i diritti di segretaria di €.30,00 per ogni libro sociale. Sul libro giornale, che &#232; composto da 200 pagine, devo applicare 2 marche da bollo, o sconto la tassa pagata dei 309,00 euro?? Se devo applicare le marche da bollo, devo comprarle entro il 31/12/2007, dato che la societ&#224; ha aperto a met&#224; luglio?? Grazie in anticipo!!!

  Da quanto posti visto che hai pagato i 309 € parli di Societ&#224; di capitali.
Hai vidimato a luglio il libro assemblee (obbligatorio farlo) e inventari (facoltativo). Il libro soci che fine ha fatto, non lo hai vidimato?
Poi dici di aver pagato 30 € a libro il che mi fa pensare che hai vidimato tali libri in CCIAA. 
Se cos&#236; &#232;, sui libri dovresti trovare la marca apposta o se non &#232; stata apposta significa che hai assolto al pagamento dell'imposta di bollo virtualmente e ti ritrovi tale addebito nella ricevuta assieme ai diritti di segreteria.
Se l'imposta &#232; stata assolta in maniera virtuale tale indicazione viene riportata con apposita annotazione sui libri stessi dall'operatore della CCIAA che provvede ad eseguire la vidimazione.  :Smile:

----------


## viviana

Ciao a tutti i commercialisti, 
sono nuova del Forum... e non sono una commercialista....sto cercando un aiuto!
A gennaio aprirò una partita iva per avviare un'agenzia d'affari.
Devo, però, concludere il contratto di locazione del negozio entro la fine dell'anno.
Il contratto, ad uso commerciale, lo intesterò a me quale titolare dell'impresa.
Vorrei saper se concludendolo nel 2007, potrò detrarre il canone sulla partita iva che aprirò a gennaio 2008.
Qualcuno può aiutarmi?

----------


## Niccolò

> Ciao a tutti i commercialisti, 
> sono nuova del Forum... e non sono una commercialista....sto cercando un aiuto!
> A gennaio aprirò una partita iva per avviare un'agenzia d'affari.
> Devo, però, concludere il contratto di locazione del negozio entro la fine dell'anno.
> Il contratto, ad uso commerciale, lo intesterò a me quale titolare dell'impresa.
> Vorrei saper se concludendolo nel 2007, potrò detrarre il canone sulla partita iva che aprirò a gennaio 2008.
> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?

  
Visto che è il 19 Dicembre, non puoi fare una carta privata in cui ti impegni ad a concludere il contratto tra 15 giorni? Così ti metti in regola con l'IVA e stai più tranquilla.

----------


## viviana

si potrei... ma il padrone del locale vuole necessariamente concluderlo prima della fine dell'anno

----------


## Niccolò

> si potrei... ma il padrone del locale vuole necessariamente concluderlo prima della fine dell'anno

  
Non voglio darti consigli imprecisi, però secondo me qualche problema c'è. Il contratto lo stipuli come privato.... boh, lascio la parola a chi ne sa più di me  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

Il contratto puoi anche farlo ora. Ritengo che esso avrà efficacia dall' 1/1/08, per cui non perderai nulla.
Quello che è importante è che nel contratto tu faccia scrivere che la tua attività avrà inizio nel 2008, altrimenti potresti avere qualche problemino aprendo la partita iva nel 2008. 
ciao   

> Ciao a tutti i commercialisti, 
> sono nuova del Forum... e non sono una commercialista....sto cercando un aiuto!
> A gennaio aprirò una partita iva per avviare un'agenzia d'affari.
> Devo, però, concludere il contratto di locazione del negozio entro la fine dell'anno.
> Il contratto, ad uso commerciale, lo intesterò a me quale titolare dell'impresa.
> Vorrei saper se concludendolo nel 2007, potrò detrarre il canone sulla partita iva che aprirò a gennaio 2008.
> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?

----------


## viviana

... quindi se il contratto lo intesto a me, usando la denominazione "quale titolare dell'impresa" e fornisco il codice fiscale, in ogni caso sarò considerata persona fisica?
non potrò, pertanto, detrarre i canoni di locazione finchè non modifico l'intestazione?

----------


## viviana

scusa danilo, non avevo letto la risposta

----------


## viviana

.. perfetto... ma se pago il primo canone e l'anticipo delle delle prime due mensilità ora, potrò detrarre la somma? 
graize mille per l'aiuto

----------


## AlessandroV.

Ritornando ai libri sociali obbligatori, visto che la norma civilistica prevede l'obbligo di vidimazione di libro soci, delle assemblee e del CdA, <<prima della loro messa in uso>>, nel caso di una srl costituita a novembre 2007 posso vidimare i libri sociali nel 2008, facendo risparmiare al cliente i 309,87 euro della concessione governativa per il 2007, o è considerata una pratica elusiva con conseguente sanzione?

----------


## Niccolò

> Ritornando ai libri sociali obbligatori, visto che la norma civilistica prevede l'obbligo di vidimazione di libro soci, delle assemblee e del CdA, <<prima della loro messa in uso>>, nel caso di una srl costituita a novembre 2007 posso vidimare i libri sociali nel 2008, facendo risparmiare al cliente i 309,87 euro della concessione governativa per il 2007, o è considerata una pratica elusiva con conseguente sanzione?

  
Credo che per il primo anno la tassa di vidimazione sia compresa nella tassa che paghi per ricevere la partita IVA (che tra l'altro dovrebbe essere di pari importo).
Ciao.

----------


## danilo sciuto

No.
Se sei un professionista deduci i costi per cassa; se sei impresa, vanno per competenza, ma non avendo asncora aperto la partita iva risultano spese compiute in assenza di attività. e quindi ugualmente indeducibili. 
ciao     

> .. perfetto... ma se pago il primo canone e l'anticipo delle delle prime due mensilità ora, potrò detrarre la somma? 
> graize mille per l'aiuto

----------


## viviana

Grazie... potrei, in ogni caso, chiedere al padrone del locale di farmi la fattura successivamente all'apertura della P.Iva, considerato che il contratto di locazione avrà efficacia da gennaio 2008

----------


## danilo sciuto

Mi sento di anticiparti la sua risposta positiva .....  :Big Grin:    

> Grazie... potrei, in ogni caso, chiedere al padrone del locale di farmi la fattura successivamente all'apertura della P.Iva, considerato che il contratto di locazione avrà efficacia da gennaio 2008

----------


## viviana

...perchè?che vantaggi per lui?
o eri ironico?

----------


## Niccolò

> ...perchè?che vantaggi per lui?
> o eri ironico?

  Vantaggi  :Wink:  non gli fanno ricavo quest'anno ma il prossimo, quindi prende i soldi ora e ci paga le tasse tra un anno.

----------


## viviana

meglio, allora, trarremo antrambi dei vantaggi. Problema risolto..
Grazie mille a tutti!
... rimane l'F24 nell'altra discussione..

----------


## danilo sciuto

Il vantaggio non è ai fini delle tasse, perchè quelle le paga comunque per competenza (si parla di ft, stiamo parlando di un locatore - impresa, ovviamente), e quindi le paga nel 2007 anche se la fattura non la fa ....
il vantaggio sta nell'Iva, in quanto, anche se il termine ultimo per fatturare è quello del pagamento, di fatto la farebbe (irregolarmente, ovvio, ma tant'è) a gennaio e non a dicembre, quindi la pagherebbe più in là. 
ciao   

> Vantaggi  non gli fanno ricavo quest'anno ma il prossimo, quindi prende i soldi ora e ci paga le tasse tra un anno.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ... rimane l'F24 nell'altra discussione..

   :Big Grin: 
Grazie per avercelo ricordato viviana, sei stata gentilissima .... ma se vai a vedere ti ho già risposto ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

> Il vantaggio non &#232; ai fini delle tasse, perch&#232; quelle le paga comunque per competenza (si parla di ft, stiamo parlando di un locatore - impresa, ovviamente), e quindi le paga nel 2007 anche se la fattura non la fa ....
> il vantaggio sta nell'Iva, in quanto, anche se il termine ultimo per fatturare &#232; quello del pagamento, di fatto la farebbe (irregolarmente, ovvio, ma tant'&#232 a gennaio e non a dicembre, quindi la pagherebbe pi&#249; in l&#224;. 
> ciao

    :Stick Out Tongue:  Hai ragione. Per&#242; avevo un caso concreto che mi ha un p&#242; confuso: un avvocato ha acquistato l'immobile anni fa, ora si &#232; trasferito e lo vuole affittare. Domanda: come avvocato &#232; un professionista, il bene era strumentale, ora cosa deve fare, aprire una seconda attivit&#224; come "immobiliare" e autovendersi l'immobile? Non so come trattarlo.

----------


## ferario1

salve,
la mancata apposizione sia sul libro giornale che sul libro inventari della marca da bollo, può rendere la contabilità non attendibile? può esserci questa correlazione? oppure da un controllo la questione si risolverebbe con il semplice pagamento dell'imposta con le relative sanzioni e interessi?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Propendo per la soluzione più morbida. 
ciao   

> salve,
> la mancata apposizione sia sul libro giornale che sul libro inventari della marca da bollo, può rendere la contabilità non attendibile? può esserci questa correlazione? oppure da un controllo la questione si risolverebbe con il semplice pagamento dell'imposta con le relative sanzioni e interessi?

----------


## francy

> I 309 euro sostituiscono la vidimazione, non l'applicazione della marca da bollo, che resta dunque dovuta, anche se solo sui libri civlisticamente previsti. 
> Suggerisco di comprare prima possibile le marche, onde evitare che ci si dimentichi. 
> ciao

  Scusa Danilo, devo comprarle prima del 31/12/07 o prima del 1/10/2008 ( data ultima per la stampa del libri)? Grazie e felice anno nuovo!! :Smile:

----------


## francy

> Da quanto posti visto che hai pagato i 309  parli di Società di capitali.
> Hai vidimato a luglio il libro assemblee (obbligatorio farlo) e inventari (facoltativo). Il libro soci che fine ha fatto, non lo hai vidimato?
> Poi dici di aver pagato 30  a libro il che mi fa pensare che hai vidimato tali libri in CCIAA. 
> Se così è, sui libri dovresti trovare la marca apposta o se non è stata apposta significa che hai assolto al pagamento dell'imposta di bollo virtualmente e ti ritrovi tale addebito nella ricevuta assieme ai diritti di segreteria.
> Se l'imposta è stata assolta in maniera virtuale tale indicazione viene riportata con apposita annotazione sui libri stessi dall'operatore della CCIAA che provvede ad eseguire la vidimazione.

  Hai ragione Contabile ! Ho sbagliato a scrivere. Volevo scrivere libro assemblee e libro soci.Ciao e felice anno nuovo!! :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Prima possibile = entro il 31/12.  :Big Grin:    

> Scusa Danilo, devo comprarle prima del 31/12/07 o prima del 1/10/2008 ( data ultima per la stampa del libri)? Grazie e felice anno nuovo!!

----------


## vespina

Ciao, avrei bisogno di qualche informazione. Entro quale data deve essere stampato il libro giornale del 2007? Le marche da bollo da mettere nella prima pagina che data devono avere? Siccome nella pagina 101 (dove devono essere messe le altre due marche da bollo da  14,62 cad.) ci sono le registrazioni di giugno 2007 che data devono avere le marche da bollo? Grazie mille per la risposta

----------


## 24ore

In caso di pagamento con F23 dell'imposta di bollo come avviene la compilazione ? 
... oltre al codice 458T ... devono essere indicati anche il codice Ufficio (campo 6) e la causale (campo 9) ? 
O non è necessario?

----------


## Contabile

Io l'ho fatto una o due volte e se non ricordo male basta solo il codice.

----------


## 24ore

Ma non esiste una guida alla compilazione F23 come quella per F24 per singolo codice tributo sul sito dell'Agenzia delle Entrate?

----------


## Contabile

> Ma non esiste una guida alla compilazione F23 come quella per F24 per singolo codice tributo sul sito dell'Agenzia delle Entrate?

  Hai provato a guardare qui?

----------


## studio.difazio@virgilio.it

Scusate.... l'imposta di bollo non è 22 euro ogni 100 pagine?

----------


## ergo3

> Scusate.... l'imposta di bollo non è 22 euro ogni 100 pagine?

  Prima del 2005 e per le soc.di persone o ditte ind in ord. chenon assolvono la Tassa CCGG a marzo. 
Adesso, il doppio di 14,62

----------


## studio.difazio@virgilio.it

LE SCRITTURE CONTABILI: RELATIVE FORMALITA PER LA TENUTA 
non sono molto aggiornate le informazioni del commercialista telematico

----------


## studio.difazio@virgilio.it

qualcuno sa come posso integrare il pagamento senza colpo ferire (considerando che le nuove marche da bollo adesive riportano la data)?

----------


## vincenzo0

Le informazioni contenute come riportato in tale "promo" riportato sono aggiornate al 2005 (come é ben evidenziato).
In atto le novità si susseguono in maniera frenetica (giornalmente).    

> LE SCRITTURE CONTABILI: RELATIVE FORMALITA PER LA TENUTA 
> non sono molto aggiornate le informazioni del commercialista telematico

----------


## studio.difazio@virgilio.it

secondo voi come và integrato il pagamento? (le marche adesive riportano data e ora di emissione)

----------


## danilo sciuto

> secondo voi come và integrato il pagamento? (le marche adesive riportano data e ora di emissione)

  
Se si tratta di annualità il cui termine di stampa è già trascorso, non vedo soluzioni.
Se si tratta dell'anno 2009 invece ne metti un'altra per il conguaglio. 
ciao

----------


## studio.difazio@virgilio.it

Grazie mille, trattasi del 2010... provvedo

----------

